# Winter Wheels/Rims



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like to get some cheapies to mount my Blizzaks on... I haven't found any local dealers that carry our 5x120 pattern.... how much should I look to be spending? Any sources?


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

what size are your blizzaks, let me see what i have laying around


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

17"s x 235 I believe


----------

